# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Premantura Kroatien - bester Wetterdienst?

## LorenzMa

Hi, wer hat Erfahrungen, welche Vorhersage funktioniert am besten - Windfinder, windguru oder was anderes? Und welchen Ort muss man auswhlen? Danke fr Feedback!

----------


## ammersee_92

Hi,
ich war 3 mal in Premantura und die Ansage vom windguru hat eigentlich immer gestimmt.

----------


## akras

noch besser http://prognoza.hr/karte_e.php?id=dada&param=ik&it=03

----------

